# Fatal accident while bush hogging a food plot



## southernoutdoor (Aug 25, 2011)

We lost a great friend and member of our hunting club 8-13-2011 in Wilkes County.  He was experienced on the tractor but was bush hogging a food plot along a creek bank for the first time.  We don't know if he dropped a tire over the edge or if the bank gave way due to rain earlier that day.  The tractor flipped upside down in the creek landing on top of him.  He leaves behind a 13 year old son, 18 year old daughter, a fiancee and hundreds of friends.  He didn't come back to camp at dinner time Saturday and it took several hours to locate the accident.  Everyone please be safe.  He is missed by many.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2011)

Prayers for the family


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 26, 2011)

My Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, prayers sent.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 26, 2011)

Terrible news


----------



## lablover (Aug 26, 2011)

Terrible news. Prayers sent for all.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 26, 2011)

That's horrible...

Prayers sent to his family.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a terrible accident. Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 26, 2011)

prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Trophy Quest (Aug 26, 2011)

Such a tragedy.....prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 26, 2011)

All the more reason that you should never work alone.

Prayers for the family.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 26, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 26, 2011)

Tragic........ prayers for that family and friends


----------



## CAL (Aug 26, 2011)

Awful news,my condolences to the family with prayers too.


----------



## TTom (Aug 26, 2011)

...


----------



## thedeacon (Aug 26, 2011)

Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 26, 2011)

That's terrible, I'm so sorry.

Prayers for family and friends.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Prayer sent for the family


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 26, 2011)

Prayers said


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Hate to hear this. Prayers sent as well.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 26, 2011)

Praying for family and friends at this time of loss.................


----------



## j_seph (Aug 26, 2011)

Terrible tragedy, My dad and i have talked about this for many years. We go to the club, everyone wants tractor work done but no one wants to stick around to watch for such problems. It can happen quickly and if no one is around then no one knows. Sort of like staying out till midnight with a tractor break down and everyone else has left the club.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 26, 2011)

Tragic.  Prayers added.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 26, 2011)

Prayers sent from Thomson.


----------



## Mangler (Aug 26, 2011)

God I hate to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Aug 26, 2011)

We had an older woman who lived alone on her farm die the exact same way last summer.  She was bush hogging and the tractor flipped over in a ditch on top of her. She was in her 70's.  It was dark before anyone found her.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 26, 2011)

Very tragic...

Sincerely sorry for him, his family, & his friends...


----------



## pine nut (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry for everyone and prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 27, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 27, 2011)

our prayers for all touched by this terrible accident


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 29, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Prayers lifted for the family


----------



## dawg (Sep 8, 2011)

prayers sent for family and friends!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## alvishere (Sep 8, 2011)

just heard about it ....prayers are with the family


----------



## Lorri (Sep 11, 2011)

Adding my prayers for the family - everybody be safe


----------



## southfork (Sep 12, 2011)

Our prayers are with his family and friends thanks for sharing this with us.
southfork


----------

